
You don’t need a coding bootcamp - dend
https://den.dev/blog/bootcamps/
======
notkaiho
You don't _need_ a coding bootcamp, but they can be a hell of a way to focus
the mind. Yes, you can learn a lot of the coding skills individually, but a
bootcamp will instil much of that knowledge in a very concentrated period of
time, in a manner that leaves you open to more without becoming dogmatised in
a particular way of doing things and - get this - involves doing it with other
people. That means you're ready to enter Agile teams if you so wish.

Also, absolutely no-one coming out of a bootcamp would say they're ready for a
senior or even mid-level developer job. Categorically no-one. I have no idea
where the author got that sentiment.

------
mothsonasloth
I've commented on boot camps before.

They are recruitment 2.0, in which they are trying to farm developers. A lot
of the bootcamps in the UK have deals with big firms to allocate X developers
per cohort to them.

Its a great business model, people pay them to essentially be motivated to
learn publically accessible data, then they get some "help" finding a dev job.
Then the hiring company pays the bootcamp a fee as well.

Not great for existing developers who then spend time babysitting the
bootcampers, who I would say require more effort and time than graduates or
juniors.

